# AE- Ebene /Modus / Multiplizieren NUR auf untere Ebene anwenden?



## digital art (22. März 2010)

Hallo Wie kann ich das machen?


----------



## chmee (23. März 2010)

Du müsstest schon ein bisschen mehr schreiben.. Da man den Ebenenmodus für jede Ebene einzeln einstellen kann, ist mir nicht klar, wo es nun hakt.

mfg chmee


----------



## digital art (25. März 2010)

Hallo habe mehrere Ebenen z.B. 8 st. Und die 4. Ebene ist im Modus multiplizieren und soll nur auf die 3. Ebene wirken.


----------



## chmee (25. März 2010)

Sicherlich kannst Du es einschränken, indem Du der 4. Ebene auch noch die Alphamaske der 3.Ebene hinzuschaltest, die sogenannte Ebenenmaske.

Vielleicht hilft dieser Thread da weiter (weil von der Ebenenmaske gesprochen wird)
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/video...fects-maske-reagiert-nicht-ohne-funktion.html

mfg chmee


----------

